# WTB 26x 1 1/4  British wheels



## chughes1 (May 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for a set of  26 x 1 1/4 British wheels. I'm looking for Dunlop rims with SA hubs. Please send a picture and a price. Thanks Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------

